

In 20 Years, We’re All Going To Realize This Apple Ad Is Nuts - ghosh
http://m.fastcodesign.com/1673020/in-20-years-we-re-all-going-to-realize-this-apple-ad-is-nuts

======
pressurefree
this guy should buzz off. he used the word crazy pretty loosely. says he sees
it too but is really just lost on the wall

